# Rohloff für vertikale Ausfallenden in ner Sau?



## Blackholez (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi selbst auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt angemotzt werde - ich solle einfach im Forum suchen - ich find nix dazu. 

Kann mir jemand sagen bzw. fährt sie vielleicht sogar jemand. 

Kann ich eine Rohloffnabe für vertikale Ausfallenden in ner Wildsau mit Rohloff ausfallenden fahren. Sprich ohne externes Schalttrallala? 

thx mal


----------



## Rote-Locke (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

was genau meinst Du mit "externes Schalttrallala"?

Sofern Deine Sau über die OEM Ausfallenden von Rohloff (linke Seite hat einen langen Schlitz nach unten) verfügt, kannst Du eine Nabe mit OEM Achsplatte ersparen. Du ersparst Dir also die Drehmomentabstützung per "Speedbone". Eine Abstützung über die Kettenstrebe ist ja aufgrund des Gelenkes darin nicht möglich.
Eine externe Schaltzuganlenkung ist auch immer nötig, wenn man Scheibenbremsen fahren möchte.
Kettenspanner hinten und Führung vorne sind auch unumgänglich, da die Kettenlängung beim einfedern ausgeglichen werden muss.
Ist damit alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (13. Dezember 2005)

ciao,

mal klartext, hab das nicht so ganz kapiert was du vorhast.

Du willst also eine Rohloff ohne externe Schaltbox in einer Wildsau mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden fahren?
(Da wird doch dann eine extra drehmomentabstützung mitgeliefert, der sich nicht im Ausfallende hält, sondern an der Kettenstrebe, oder?)

Gruess


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Ausfallenden haben nichts mit der externen Schaltbox zu tun!
Die Ausfallenden bestimmen die Form der Drehmomentabstützung (OEM, Speedbone, Standardbügel).
Schaltbox oder nicht ist davon abhänig ob Du mit Scheibenbremse fahren willst oder nicht, bei interner Zugverlegung (ohne externes Schalttrallala) kannst Du keine Scheibenbremse fahren, weil der Deckel auf der Nabe ein anderer ist.

Bild 1: mit externer Schaltbox und Scheibenbremse und OEM Drehmomentabstützung
Bild 2: mit interner Zugverlegung nur mit Felgenbremse fahrbar und mit Standarddrehmomentabstützung
Bild 3: mit interner Zugverlegung (Felgenbremse) und OEM 2 Drehmomentabstützung sowie mit Touring-Achse

ät Blackholez
Auf Deine Frage: Ja! Du bräuchtest eine Rohloff mit interner Zugverlegung, eine OEM-Achsplatte und Cantisockel bzw. keine Hinterbremse ... macht wenig Sinn und ist glaub auch nicht das was Du meinst ... welche Anbauteile willst Du Dir eigentlich sparen?
Heisser Tipp: www.rohloff.de

Ride On!


----------



## Blackholez (21. Dezember 2005)

Ok erst mal thx für die Antworten. 
Irgendwie hatte ich das Problem mit der Seite von Rohloff - ich war mir dann irgendwie nicht mehr 100% sicher. Tja und wenn mann dann vorhat irgendwie nen Sack voll Geld auszugeben sollte man sich doch irgendwie echt sicher sein. 
Ja wie gesagt danke mal. 

cu


----------



## Blackholez (10. Januar 2006)

Ach ja ich wollt mich nur mal noch kurz bedanken für die Antworten - wuääähhhhääääähhhhhh ich bin stolzer Rohloff-Schwein-Bestizer. Ok jetzt ist es mir auch klar warum wie bestimmte Naben nicht funzen. 
Das könnte Rohloff aber anschaulicher erklären - ein zwei Fotos mit eingebauten Naben würden da doch alle Fragen klären.
Na wie dem auch sei endlich nach Jahren des Geizes und des Suchens - Ich Hab endlich diese scheiss Nabe und sie ist echt toll.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2006)

willkommen im club!


----------

